# 14th Tow Target Squadron



## 5shot56 (Sep 20, 2012)

I have been attempting to figure out what my Uncle did during the 2nd World War. I know he enlisted in the Air Corps 8/19/1942. I had always been told that he saw combat, was told he was a gunner on a bomber? I finally ran across several of his letters that showed the mailing address as APO 713-1 , I think this was New Guinea? The letter covers said he was in the 
14th Tow Target Squadron. I didn't think that Tow Target Squads ever saw combat? What did they do? The very little information I found indicated that the 14th was different because 
they started out as the 8th Observation squadron? Can anyone here in the group help me out. His name was S/Sgt. George Lanagan from Findlay, Ohio. The letters I found were from 
1944 and 1945. One was also marked as 444th Airbase Unit? Any help would be great. 

Thank You
Rob T.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2012)

I found this in _Combat Squadrons of the Air Force World War II_ published by the USAF in 1982:















Hope it helps!


----------



## 5shot56 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you for the info. 

RT


----------

